# cpt code for fat grafting



## bench

Hi,

I do a lot of searching with regards to coding fat grafting to the breasts but so far I dont get any definite answer. We have an md always use cpt code 19380 even tho it was a plain fat injection and no incision at all. CPT code 19380 lay description requires incision and breast tissue rearrangement which this code seemed too much for just plain fat injection. CPT code 11950-11954 seemed to me more applicable but sometimes MD uses like 30cc or more and also injects on each breasts. If let say for example MD injected 30cc on left side and 30cc on right side, how would you code it? Can we do 11954 and 11954-59 or just 11954 since the injected fat was already more than 10cc as stated in the lay description. Also what if 5cc on the left and 5cc on the right, 11951 and 11951-59? Any input will help.

Thanks very much for responding.


----------



## megmantyh@juno.com

Per ASPS CPT Corner, use 19380 for fat graft (lipofilling) to the breast (s). See ASPS CPT Corner articles from May 2009 & March 2013 - it is addressed in both articles.


----------



## glanter

*Fat grafting to other sites*

What if the fat harvested by lipo is injected in the same manner to correct a donor site deformity of the buttock resulting from harvesting a portion of the buttock for breast reconstruction?


----------



## sfeazel

What about code 20926


----------



## ABonnell CPC

The CPT Corner May 2009 Flaps/Grafts addresses all of this.


----------



## janrhcr

*Fat grafting for breast reconstruction*

According to the AMA the correct code for breast reconstruction by fat grafting is 20926. This was stated at the CPT Symposium in November 2013.


----------

